# Outback Model 312Bh



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is a new Outback model from Keystone. They've added the outside cooking area that someone was asking about here a few months ago.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

This is similar to one of their other brands "Tailgate" model by Laredo. When I picked up my camper from repairs at Holman I talked to Eddie a bit and he said that the tailgater editions with full outside kitchens were selling like hotcakes and were their most popular models. The Outback vs. the Laredo will have bigger and more slides as well as nicer features. Not a bad idea. We chose outback because we liked the outside kitchen so my wife wouldn't have to stay inside to cook...a better sink and a outside fridge would be even better.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Pretty darn cool - thanks for the picture OC!

-CC


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

The DW and I were just talking about this last night, the Laredo version though, and how it would be great if the Outback had it. This is the "Ultimate Kitchen Setup". We checked out the Laredo version at Holman's a couple months ago, but was still comparing the quality to our OB. The floor plan on the OB doesn't show a bunk above the kitchen though, but still, this is a sweet setup. Have all the amenities of the kitchen outside plus having easy access to the latrine. Might have to check this out for an upgrade.









Mike


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I like this a lot.... may have to upgrade









I need to see where they are picking up storage locations though........... with 6 of us before the friends.......we already have that back compartment packed full!!


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

This model would be my dream OB







. If only $money$ wasnt an issue


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

clarkely said:


> I like this a lot.... may have to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim,
Do you know if they added storage elsewhere?

I showed it to the wife and pictures of the laredo outside KC......she loved it..........but she said the same thing right away....where can you store stuff...... She agreed we have that compartment packed!!

If they are picking storage up somewhere...This is their best yet...... at least for my families needs


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

If it's anything like the Laredo then there is a bed on top of a smaller entertainment center/cabinets. However, the outside fridge was electric only and the door only opens to about 6 foot high, so tall people have to stoop down if you're cooking out there.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sweet!









I would think there would have to be a bunk over the OSK (OutSide Kitchen), there is really little else you could practically do with the space. As far as storage goes, I can see quite a bit of probable storage. Besides the pass-thru, you have a large storage area under the queen bed, which could in theory be accessible via the pass-thru as well. Also, there is a good bit of storage under the U-shaped dinettes.

Very nice, all in all.

Happy Trails,
Doug

Edit: I notice that all references to the Loft have been removed from the Outback pages on Keystones site. Looks like maybe they gave up on that one. Too bad... It was a cool concept. Just needed a little more in the variety department.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Jim,
> Do you know if they added storage elsewhere?


Sorry, I don't have any other information. I was just looking at their site for a buddy I work with and saw this model.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Problem for us is that it cuts the back bedroom storage significantly. We would pile all of our children back there and would need as much space in that wardrobe as possible.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If I didn't overpay so much for mine I would think about trading mine in on that one. I like the floor plan. Plus mines paid for and I ain't looking for another payment.


----------

